# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wermenbol (IJmuiden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wermenbol

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Wermenbol, IJmuiden

Adres: Maasstraat 15, IJmuiden

Website: www.wermenbol.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wermenbol*

----------

